# Sun Hat with one pattern piece



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Easy to make your own pattern with this tutorial.

http://www.craftstylish.com/item/48097/how-to-make-a-one-pattern-piece-reversible-sunhat


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Neat! I just downloaded the instructions and look forward to trying it.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

When I went to that website my antivirus blocked it with a warning.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> When I went to that website my antivirus blocked it with a warning.


I got the same thing.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Me too...warning of malware.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't receive a warning and Microsoft Essentials didn't flag the download . I use AdBlock Plus, so there's a possibility that an ad on the site caused the warning? I used to get that occasionally on some webpages.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I just made this hat for my grandson. He has two hats that his mom got with swimsuits but are now a little small for him, and he loves to wear them. I had to guess on his measurements, but it looks larger than the hats he has but is a little too small for my head so I think it will fit.

Thank-you for posting this Garnet!

Dawn


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Attached is a picture of my grandson wearing his hat. As he is wearing it in the picture, the Curious George pattern is out. He loves hats and has been wearing it everywhere since he got it.
Dawn


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Cute hat and cute grandson.


----------

